# Starting an online support group/empowerment course, need beta testers



## kelisaid (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm starting up a support group/empowerment course online where I'll be offering up an 8 week course along with a community forum and continuing education on stuff like cognitive behavioral therapy, thought processes and other stuff like that.

I'm looking for people to join in the first "launch" obviously at no cost, as I'm developing this course. Eventually I'd like to create this as a community membership site. I'm working on my degree in psychology so I'd like to practice online, reaching a wider audience.

A little bit about me, I was diagnosed with SAD when I dropped out of college halfway through my first semester, then depression later on, ADHD and so forth. Anyways, I also grew up as an ACoA, adult child of an alcoholic. I've got a lot of experience dealing with emotions and understanding how to process them, developing motivation and so forth. 

Anyways, if anyone is interested you can check the site out here: projectpositivity.org to see what is involved, I am working on an intro video as well. 

If you are interested, you can message me on here. 

Thanks all!

Keli


----------



## teuton (May 31, 2010)

I am interested to join.


----------

